# Medicare and code 99214



## mitzfritz215 (Mar 7, 2012)

I've noticed that they are not paying on this charge.  Is this code not allowed????
Not sure if this is something they won't pay or if there is a computer problem.
Thanks


----------



## rthames052006 (Mar 7, 2012)

mitzfritz215 said:


> I've noticed that they are not paying on this charge.  Is this code not allowed????
> Not sure if this is something they won't pay or if there is a computer problem.
> Thanks



Medicare does pay 99214.  What is the denial/rejection code on your eob?


----------



## LindaEV (Mar 7, 2012)

I haven't seen any problems with anything getting paid.


----------



## drooth (Mar 7, 2012)

Do you have a bunch of recently unpaid 99214's?  I'm in Calif and our carrier, Palmetto, along with our area's RAC, have been auditing our 99214's like crazy since last summer.  Could that be the case in your area?  Maybe they are getting ready for an audit sampling?  (Don't mean to make you nervous...)  Traditionally, you would be notified in writing. You should call your carrier and ask them what's going on.


----------

